# whats a good moderate to less expensive entry level scope



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

sword titan


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Here you Go*

We've been shooting these for field for years and you can't touch them for quality, price, and long life.
Jbird

http://alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/001087.3.3180779210262838929


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

The CR Apex is a good field scope and not real pricey.. :thumb:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?cPath=39_314&products_id=2724&osCsid=7efbec8c74ec0789b297fd733d29dd1c


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

aint nothin special to make a scope body better than any other out there, it's the glass that makes the big difference.

you can save some money with a cr-apex scope body and put the money into the glass and still come out ahead.

there arent enuff reasons out there to make me choose a black eagle scope over a cr-apex.

i know the high dollar fanboys will start a forum beatdown on me, but the black eagle is just not built rugged enuff for my tastes.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I use both CR-Apex and Brite Site scope housings with Feather Visions lenses. Either scope is a great value. I believe the standard lens for a CR-Apex is a Feather Visions.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*site & scope*

Lancaster Archery Supply has Shibuya sites on sale at very good prices. Good equipment from the start will serve you better, and is easy to sell if you want back out. Upgrades are what cost. 

Keep an eye on the classified forum too for real savings.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Sureloc Black Eagle Scopes*

I have been shooting the same 29mm Black Eagle with the .55 diopter lens on my primary field bow for at least 5 years. What I have noticed about this scope is that you do get superior optics with the Swavorski lens but another plus is that after 5 years the lens has no scratches and no scuffs after changing dots and circles numberous times over the years. I can't think of another lense that resists scratches as well as this one. That being said, I don't think I would order a new one today. I've had this setup a long time and the going rate today on this scope and lense today is rediculous. I honestly believe that you could have the functional equivalent of the Black Eagle for a fraction of the price by ordering the Arc Systeme Scope body from Alternative Services and then order Chuck's best plano convex glass lense from Feather Visions to fit it. The current Arc Systeme scope body is the best designed scope body I have ever seen. Alloy body, Screw in lense retainer, removable weather shade, and a very large level that sits right under your ring or dot. Workmanship is exceptional for the price. Check it out at altservices.co.uk And no, I am not sponsored by them, but I do appreaciate exceptional quality at a great price.
Jbird


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

The CR Apex Target scope is pretty hard to beat. Paired up with some Feather Visions glass and you have a VERY good combination to shoot with.

I will say it is FAR easier to just bite the bullet and get good solid equipment to start with instead of buying something that "will do" and then having to upgrade it later. Just go ahead and spend the upgrade money now and save yourself the startup money. I shoot the AXCEL sight and LOVE it. Sure-Loc, CBE, AXCEL, pretty much anything in that line would be a GREAT investment.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

As far as sights go I really like my shibuya and my tru ball axcell on my 3-d bow. I really have no complaints about either of these sights but I did not like the copper john evo2 I had simply for the fact of the 3rd axis adjustment. I have never had a sure loc so I can't say on them. As far as scopes a few have said it already, get a CR housing and put your money on the lens.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

My 2 cents... Try. Bunch and look for a used one... Or a freebie..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

CR Target Housing and a Feather Vision lens.


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

Specialty's standard super scope is pretty hard to beat for durability at about 60 bucks for the housing. I've been shooting mine for 5 or 6 years now with no signs of needing to stop - and they get a pounding cause I shoot a bunch. As far as a site, don't skimp too much. Stick with the major brands, you might be able to pick up a used one. I know Tox are tough and last, and have had great success with the Axcell the last couple of years.


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

i got the cr apex through lancaster with a glass lens in a kit for a bit over 100 bucks and im really happy with it.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> CR Target Housing and a Feather Vision lens.


Looked it up, and it's just over $100 for everything. :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TANC said:


> Looked it up, and it's just over $100 for everything. :darkbeer:


about $135....if you want their new lens it's a bit more but I think you can only get that one direct from FV.:wink:


----------

